# 91 Dodge Ramcharger - Plow truck Project - need advice



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

I just purchased a 91 Ram Charger 318 engine all stock with 61k miles. Truck was from AZ and is not set up to plow.


I have plowed with f-350(Meyers), jeeps and Ram Chargers(snow way) and just love how versatile the Ram Charger is for plowing. I mostly do driveways and some commercial lots

Looking for advice on how to build a great plow vehicle out of this Ram Charger.

-What type of plow?
-Should I raise the truck?
-Trans cooler?
-Other suggestions


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I'd put a Vee on that thing. It would be a driveway weapon. Change all fluids to full synthetic. Big tranny cooler.

A lift is up to you, but you can probably run 33's like it is.


----------



## rsails (May 8, 2008)

Thanks

Any suggestion on the type of trans cooler I should buy


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Get an old '79 to '74 sno-fiter hydraulic plow setup.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

no lift...aftermarket tranny cooler....a nice v would be nice...lethal plowing weapon


any further help....were going to need pictures


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

rsails;1024181 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Any suggestion on the type of trans cooler I should buy


Stacked plate cooler. They are much more effective. Do NOT buy a used one. They are (almost) impossible to flush. You don't want anyone else's junk in your tranny. Put the stacked plate in front of the radiator. Plumb the cooler so that the hot fluid comes from the tranny to the big add-on cooler. Out of there into the cooler in the radiator. Back to the trans. This is important to help the trans get up to operating temps sooner. You can put a cover over the cooler and take it off for plowing and towing. Or Wheeling 



chris_morrison;1024199 said:


> any further help....were going to need pictures


What he said.


----------



## Metro Lawn (Nov 20, 2003)

That truck is only a 1/2 ton and a V would be heavy on it. If you have the money to do it, I would put a straight 7.5' blade on the front and a back blade on it. It would be very good for doing driveways. I run many of that era truck and have not had any trans issues. The 94-02 years are another story.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Look for a smaller V plow Western and a rear plow. During the summer months find a rusty w250/350 and swap some axles and springs. There is a 93 Ramcharger running around here with the v blade in the front. Heck if you can put a Cummins in one the a V blade will be lighter!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

If I were you.


Just put lot lot lot rustproof underbody they get rot so bad when in salt season.


For me I would go with Metro's Idea.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

V-plow and a rear blade. Talk about a driveway killer!


----------

